# engineer and teacher in spain



## amy-h- (Mar 1, 2010)

hi there,

is there anyone who can help me?

my boyfriend and i have considered moving to spain for quite some time now but have found very little info. he is a highly skilled time served electrical engineer and next year i will be a fully qualified teacher in further and higher education. unfortunately the job prospects don't look too promising in spain  any info would be great thanks!

amy xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

amy-h- said:


> unfortunately the job prospects don't look too promising in spain
> 
> amy xxx


That is about the most positive and realistic opinion I have heard for a long while. 

If you want to come here to retire - DO 
If you want to come here to holiday - DO

If you want to come here to work - DON'T 

And the immortal words of Mr Bean this afternoon, I am afraid, did not lead me to believe he can take us anywhere other than 20% unemployment and 45% youth unemployment. 

Sorry but if you read this forum that is pretty much a precis of hundreds of threads.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Gibraltar may be worth a look for your boyfriend???? 

I think theres a "sticky" thread at the top of the page that talks about teaching in Spain - its quite long and rambles on a bit, but you may find some useful bits and pieces. Alterantively you could send your CV to some international schools 

I'm assuming niether of you speak or write spanish fluently tho???????????


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Gibraltar may be worth a look for your boyfriend????
> 
> I think theres a "sticky" thread at the top of the page that talks about teaching in Spain - its quite long and rambles on a bit, but you may find some useful bits and pieces. Alterantively you could send your CV to some international schools
> 
> ...


one of our local English/International schools was recently (a couple of years ago) bought by an International company


they have recently demanded that all staff learn Spanish


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> one of our local English/International schools was recently (a couple of years ago) bought by an International company
> 
> 
> they have recently demanded that all staff learn Spanish




Quite right!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Quite right!!


I agree

I was horrified when my 2 were at International school that the majority of the staff could speak no Spanish - even though some had been here for years!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

What about the Norwegian school in Albir Playa that does not even teach Spanish!

Norwegian and English is the order of the day.

What commitment does that show from the school to their local community, their hosts but most of all the eternal pawns in the game......the CHILDREN?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> What about the Norwegian school in Albir Playa that does not even teach Spanish!
> 
> Norwegian and English is the order of the day.
> 
> What commitment does that show from the school to their local community, their hosts but most of all the eternal pawns in the game......the CHILDREN?


How do they get away with that!?

I thought it was the law that a certain number of hours a week had to be in Spanish - and here all 'native Spaniards' also have to have a certain number of hours a week in Valenciano.

I remember when the Valenciano rule came in - a lot of the Spanish parents at the International school my 2 went to were up in arms - one reason they sent their kids there was to get them away from Valenciano.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

They act like a huge percentage of the individual expats we all know. They choose the laws, rules, T&Cs that suit. 

What message does that send out to the children?


----------

